# Which hotel is good to live in dubai with girlfriend?



## hortisit (Apr 14, 2015)

I and my girlfriend from different countries and i just want to know in which hotel we can get a room where we can stay and there is no problem in dubai?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Any hotel will do


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Any


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

to stay stay, or "stay"?


----------



## hortisit (Apr 14, 2015)

i have inquired from many hotels they are not ready ?they said its not allowed to stay with your girlfriend


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So don't tell them.


----------



## hortisit (Apr 14, 2015)

how its possible that they can't notice when we go there definitely they now this thing, anyone know a specific hotel which is lenient in this regard


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

From what I've heard the "old Dubai" can be more conservative. 
It's not a good idea to ring and ask if you can stay with your girlfriend. It is against the law after all. Just book a hotel room in new Dubai (one that sells alcohol) and act like a married couple and don't do any PDA.


----------



## hortisit (Apr 14, 2015)

would you like to guide me regarding some lenient hotel for this purpose?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

hortisit said:


> would you like to guide me regarding some lenient hotel for this purpose?


No one will ask your relationship status when booking a hotel. Actually that is the least of my concerns when booking a hotel. Book one, check in and handle your business. In the room of course.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

"Hi is that Sharjah Police? Yes, good. I'm planning on buying lots of alcohol from Barracuda, is it ok if I drive it through your fine Emirate on Saturday at around 2pm? I'll be driving a white Camry with plate number 12345."

I'ts not rocket science. Either book as a married couple (if they even ask) or book for yourself in a busy hotel and go to your room separately.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Just book a hotel. No one will ask, and quite frankly, no one cares either...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gotta be a troll surely. Is anyone really that thick?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Try googling (lenient hotel in Dubai dot com)


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

QOFE said:


> From what I've heard the "old Dubai" can be more conservative.


From what I've seen, hotels in "old Dubai", particularly the ones on the other side of the Creek, it's quite the opposite.
Now I don't know if you can bring your girlfriend in there (for the same reason you can't bring your own food into restaurants), but I know that they can provide their guests with a girlfriend should they need one... or two...


----------

